# Schecter Avenger 7 Appreciation



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 10, 2011)

I've really come to like these guitars but funnily enough the 7 strings usually look cooler than the 6's.

So as well as wanting to see all of your A-7's, I thought I'd give you guys the opportunity to snatch this bad-boy up for a rediculously good price:

SCHECTER A-7+ 7 STRING GUITAR A7 PLUS DiMARZIO PUs CASE | eBay


----------



## guitarzombie (Apr 10, 2011)

the avenger was the first schecter body shape I ever saw. but its not my type  I'm stuck with the good ol' C shape.

but this axe is worth a try


----------



## Luvless (Dec 12, 2011)

I _love_ the Avenger 7. I am looking for one now actually. I have a Schecter Omen 8 for trade, and would love to get my hands on one of these. I hate trems though, so a hard tail is prefered. I used to have an A7 many years ago, and sold it cuz I was thinking about getting away from 7 strings. But I am back, and regret selling it. If anyone has one of these things and wants an 8 string, let me know!!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 12, 2011)

Proud owner ^_^


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

Want one. Almost bought one on impulse a couple weeks ago.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 12, 2011)

The Schecter Revenger 7 was the first seven string I ever saw when I was younger, right then I was hooked, then it was all over when I saw the A-7, wasn't able to get my hands on one until recently almost 10 years later. Just threw a Blackouts Modular pre-amp in mine, things AWESOME now.


----------



## craigny (Dec 12, 2011)

Love the Avenger body shape...the Avenger in a 7 string=win.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 13, 2011)

It really is, Schecter needs to bring it back.


----------



## Luvless (Dec 13, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> It really is, Schecter needs to bring it back.


 
You can get the A7X sig, but its ugly as shit, and still only a 6. If only the powers that be were on this forum...


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 29, 2011)

There are 3 Avengers available that don't involve Synyster Gates however Schecter made that retarded move and flipped the headstock right-side up (unlike the A-1 and A-7 where its reverse) and this fucks with the whole chi of the damn guitar for me. I'm considering buying a righty Avenger just so I can swap the Necks between the two and have the proper looking reverse headstock.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 31, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> There are 3 Avengers available that don't involve Synyster Gates however Schecter made that retarded move and flipped the headstock right-side up (unlike the A-1 and A-7 where its reverse) and this fucks with the whole chi of the damn guitar for me. I'm considering buying a righty Avenger just so I can swap the Necks between the two and have the proper looking reverse headstock.



yes, exactly. i liked it just the way it was. great guitar! i would love to have another one someday. 

that was a good deal for the guitar and the case. not sure if i like the floyd or the string thru body bridge. they're both cool.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 31, 2011)

Almost got one of these for $30. It was picked up by the time I got there though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2011)

I still want the curved top version of one...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 31, 2011)

Only Schecter I've ever wanked to. Such a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 1, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Proud owner ^_^


If that wasn't a lefty, I would be breaking into your house tonight.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 1, 2012)

If it wasn't lefty, you'd be met with a face full of buckshot ^_^. Great thing about being lefty, 90% of the population doesn't want/can't play your guitars.

More Avenger Sauce!




And this guy right here ^^^^^^^ in the bottom corner, not a Synyster Gates. Its a Schecter Scorpion, much more better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 1, 2012)

Totally agree, its a cool body shape fo sho


----------



## Throat Hole (Jan 4, 2012)

is 200 bucks a good deal for one of these? my friend wants to get rid of one its in real good shape i was just curious before i bought it


----------



## skeels (Jan 4, 2012)

I loooove mine! It's the arch-top and I refinished it with a natural stain. I've probably posted this pic before. Need to take some new pics! 




I may have mentioned this, but I gigged with this guitar for years and despite not having a HSC, it hardly ever went out of tune. It's been dropped, kicked, drop-kicked, had beer sprayed all over it, been tossed around and it never let me down. It's a gem.
Get one.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 4, 2012)

Throat Hole said:


> is 200 bucks a good deal for one of these? my friend wants to get rid of one its in real good shape i was just curious before i bought it



If its an A-7 then yes depending on condition, If its a flat top Revenger then no its a horrible deal.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is my 99 avenger. Imo the old schecter 7 necks were better

With the original gun metal grey finish






Stripped and tung oiled, Rounded the upper edges so they wouldnt dig in to my chest/ Sorry about the cell phone quality pics





Reshaped the upper horn for access


----------



## The Norsemen (Jan 5, 2012)

skeels said:


>


 

This picture. GAS
The reverse inline headstock is the only one for these guitars IMO
And that finish is nice!
Now to go on a quest for a left handed 7 string one


----------



## ROAR (Jan 5, 2012)

I had one of these, but I prefer my Avenger 6.
Which is why it's my only guitar now.
Those 7's aren't too good at all


----------



## wyldeman71 (May 6, 2013)

I've had mine for awhile now. It came with the dimarzio pups in it. I love the shape and the color. It's a beast of a guitar.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 10, 2013)

Alright! An Avenger 7 thread, I like it, party like it's 1999!

I had to buy a new locking nut because the screw thread was gone for the lowest pair of strings, and I found the exact same locking nut on Ebay for $10,- brand new! And the trem arm was missing, got one for $5. That is all it needed. Other than that, it is a guitar in pristine condition. It's been played frequently by the previous owner but it looks like it never left the house and he took great care of it.

With my 250 Watt mini rig:





A pic in better light:






Look at that body!







ROAR said:


> I had one of these, but I prefer my Avenger 6.
> Which is why it's my only guitar now.
> Those 7's aren't too good at all


 
I guess in this price range you can have a lemon sometimes. My Avenger A7+ plays like an Ibanez Prestige or LTD 1007 Deluxe.



wyldeman71 said:


> I've had mine for awhile now. It came with the dimarzio pups in it. I love the shape and the color. It's a beast of a guitar.


 
Nice, another green one! What Dimarzios are in there and how is the sound?


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 10, 2013)

I have one and I hate it. The neck's a goddamn baseball bat, and the heel is one of the worst I've ever encountered. I have no idea how the fuck it was my main guitar for 2 years.


----------



## User Name (May 10, 2013)

really like these ones.


----------



## User Name (May 10, 2013)

The Hiryuu said:


> I have one and I hate it. The neck's a goddamn baseball bat, and the heel is one of the worst I've ever encountered. I have no idea how the fuck it was my main guitar for 2 years.


well then.....


----------



## yingmin (May 10, 2013)

The Avenger isn't my favorite body shape, but I like how un-Strat-like it is, and wish Schecter would do more with it.


----------



## skeels (May 10, 2013)

The Hiryuu said:


> I have one and I hate it. The neck's a goddamn baseball bat, and the heel is one of the worst I've ever encountered. I have no idea how the fuck it was my main guitar for 2 years.


 
What year was yours? cuz my old A7 had a great neck- not thick at all really... 

Also- dang that 8 with the limba (?) bod is sweet! Don't think the headstock matches, but... still sweet...

Also, seen green now and silver and metallic red! Any other colors out there?


----------



## User Name (May 10, 2013)

skeels said:


> Also- dang that 8 with the limba (?) bod is sweet! Don't think the headstock matches, but... still sweet...



agreed, i think it would look better with a headstock like this, or maybe even just the standard schecter headstock (bottom photo)


----------



## Deathbykidd (May 10, 2013)

I have the syn custom, it was the first schecter that I have ever played. I really like the headstock on them. Too bad schecter doesn't make these anymore. The only other body shapes I really love the PT shape ( they need to remake the sls pt) and the solo shape also.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 10, 2013)

skeels said:


> Also, seen green now and silver and metallic red! Any other colors out there?


 
I'm actually trying to find a hardtail A7 that looks like shit but still has good frets and a neck without dings, as a project guitar. Simply because it is begging for a goldtop makeover, Gibson style. And afaik no one has done it. It would make a great match with the rosewood fingerboard and the arched top. Either modern style with the original black hardware or classic style with chrome hardware and chrome cover pickups. 

Pro Music Tools in Germany also has two really nice USA custom shop models, used, that are so overpriced that it's worth the effort to organize a protest march against it and ask the government to create legislation on pricing custom shop Schecters. 

With reversed body and reversed 5+2 headstock







And this one is just awesome and has been on sale for at least half a decade for &#8364;2000. C'mon guys, ditch that price. It is drop dead gorgeous though except the bridge is horrible. And it has a reversed reversed headstock, how cool is that:


----------



## Curt (May 10, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I'm actually trying to find a hardtail A7 that looks like shit but still has good frets and a neck without dings, as a project guitar.
> 
> Simply because no one has done a LP Goldtop job on this guitar AFAIK, and it is begging for it. It would make a great match with the rosewood fingerboard and the arched top.
> Either modern style with the original black hardware or classic style with chrome hardware and chrome cover pickups.


 Do it. Do it NAO.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 11, 2013)

Curt said:


> Do it. Do it NAO.


 
I would if I had another. No way I'm going to change the green one. 

I'm asking every seller on Ebay to detach the neck and stuff it in a USPS international flat rate box but most Americans seem reluctant to ship overseas. 

chances to find one here in Europe is 0, nada, nothing.

so if you find one send me a pm please.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


>



WHY THE FUCK DOESN'T SCHECTER DO MORE WITH THIS?

They somehow made the Mockingbird shape even better.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> WHY THE FUCK DOESN'T SCHECTER DO MORE WITH THIS?
> 
> They somehow made the Mockingbird shape even better.


 
Yeah, the transition from belly cut to upper horn seems much smoother and the horns don't point down as much. Too bad it takes more than buying a lefty and flipping it, because of the cutaway depth.

It makes me wonder if the BC Rich Mockingbird came into life as a reversed Teisco (with a modern twist), because the Avenger was based on a Teisco too.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 11, 2013)

I had a white Revenger 7 for awhile, and while I loved the look and shape of it, the upper horn dug into my chest like no other, so I wound up trading it for an Omen 7 that I later sold. Looking at this thread makes me regret trading it, it did sound and play awesomely, even with the huge neck.


----------



## Ultraussie (Jun 1, 2013)

The guitars in this thread make me moist.
I now lust for a Shecter Avenger 7.


----------



## focusbob (Jul 15, 2013)

redacted


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is an appreciation thread...not a place to advertise what you are selling.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 15, 2013)

Back in college a friend of mine picked one of these up off Craigslist for cheap, I was so jealous I couldn't find a lefty version for myself. His sounded and felt great, especially for the steal he got it for. 

The body shape must be an acquired taste. I'm not gonna lie, I threw up in my mouth a bit the first time I saw one, but now I love it. Same way I felt about my old schecter 007 aswell.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jul 15, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> This is an appreciation thread...not a place to advertise what you are selling.


 
Since it's not the classifieds... $650, really? even with the case, new pots, stringsavers and pickups taken into account it should drop about $200 imo. 

I got a mint A7+ for $400, an A7 for $200 and sniped a second A7 for $113.

With a $650 budget you can mod the shit out of it, to your own taste, like there's no tomorrow...

That case, is it the same as for the 6 string version?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## flaaron (Jul 15, 2013)

I love my Blackjack Avenger 6. The ONLY thing that bugs is the horn kinda digs into the gut a bit...


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2013)

Some other cool models missing


----------



## User Name (Jul 15, 2013)

^^ that white one, i theenk i kremed my pahnts


----------



## focusbob (Jul 15, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> This is an appreciation thread...not a place to advertise what you are selling.



Sorry, it was an honest mistake. I didn't realize and I've tried to correct the mistake by editing my post.


----------



## focusbob (Jul 15, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Since it's not the classifieds... $650, really? even with the case, new pots, stringsavers and pickups taken into account it should drop about $200 imo.
> 
> I got a mint A7+ for $400, an A7 for $200 and sniped a second A7 for $113.
> 
> ...



Everyone's entitled to their opinion and valuations... I don't sell things much and so I'm getting a feel for it, it's a personal decision, etc. Plus, I did list it as "OBO"... Yes the case is the same.


----------



## User Name (Jul 15, 2013)

its a smidge high


----------



## focusbob (Jul 15, 2013)

User Name said:


> its a smidge high



lol the comment I made about everyone being entitled to their own valuation was meant to refer to myself. I take everyone's feedback, it'll work itself out, or I won't sell it, whatever; but I posted here by accident, I've removed it, let's collectively move on. Thanks.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jul 16, 2013)

focusbob said:


> Plus, I did list it as "OBO"... Yes the case is the same.


 
Thanks! I'm really happy to hear this case fits, from someone with first-hand experience. And I googled OBO+meaning. Those damn TLA's...


----------



## focusbob (Jul 16, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Thanks! I'm really happy to hear this case fits, from someone with first-hand experience. And I googled OBO+meaning. Those damn TLA's...



My pleasure, another member verified it for me before I bought it as well, happy to pay it forward. Good thing too, because Schechter was non respponsive to my questions...


----------



## skinhead (Nov 27, 2013)

So, who has a green or gun metal grey A7?


----------



## Wrecklyss (Nov 27, 2013)

i'll just leave this here:


----------



## skinhead (Nov 28, 2013)

^ Is that yours?


----------



## Wrecklyss (Nov 28, 2013)

skinhead said:


> ^ Is that yours?



Yes, i did the paint job myself over a period of about 4 days.


----------



## tesecumj (Dec 3, 2013)

hi guys im looking for a 7 string avenger but i cant find 1 anywhere online can some 1 help me find one or a site i can buy it from ?


----------



## Wrecklyss (Dec 4, 2013)

tesecumj said:


> hi guys im looking for a 7 string avenger but i cant find 1 anywhere online can some 1 help me find one or a site i can buy it from ?



They pop up on Guitar Center's used gear page every now and again. just be patient if they don't have one the first time you look.


----------



## Zado (Dec 4, 2013)

Appreciate this


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Dec 4, 2013)

Zado said:


> Appreciate this



In Schecter's Facebook says this is 2014 Blackjack A1 model with Seymour Duncan Sentinent/Pegasus.
Must...resist...


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 4, 2013)

That's the first Avenger I've ever liked the look of, and I like it so much I might have to buy it.


----------



## skeels (Dec 5, 2013)

^Dang...


----------



## AlexQ1993 (Dec 8, 2013)

My 99' Revenger with mods
Hipshot .125
Dimarzio Blaze in the neck and D-activator in the bridge
Hipshot locking tuners


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 14, 2015)

Woo, an old thread I'd never seen that's relative to my interests. I'm guessing the necro-bumper is about to be banned due to one post, outside of the marketplace, advertising an eBay auction. 

Anyway, I have a 7 string Avenger and it is my favorite guitar.

Posted a thread about it a few months back:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/294699-am-i-idiot-cracked-neck-content.html

I also used to own a red Diamond Series like a bunch of the others in this thread. The neck on that one was much fatter than the aquaburst one. Super pretty guitars, and this one plays insanely well. It quickly replaced my BC Rich JRV7 as my go to guitar. The reverse headstock with beveling is just super sexy on this guy.


----------



## Zado (Aug 14, 2015)

^ largest pics on the web


Btw that veneer looks quite amazing!


Oh for Avenger fans,no idea if posted already


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 14, 2015)

Zado said:


> ^ largest pics on the web



Holy ...., I didn't even notice. They were on my fiance's computer, I had her transfer them via thumb drive to me and I just dumped them onto imgur without checking them.



> Oh for Avenger fans,no idea if posted already



I seem to recall seeing pictures of that one around a little while back. I definitely dig it, and I'd buy one in a heartbeat if I had the option.


----------



## kevdes93 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey guys! A buddy if mine grabbed this used avenger for 280 shipped on ebay in a solid 9.5 condition and he asked that I post these up!


----------



## MrPfloyd (Aug 15, 2015)

I HATE with a passion the Avengers with the one tuner on the B string side, althought I love the shape of the guitar. Should have kept two tuners on that side


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 15, 2015)

Awesome color. 

I actually really like that headstock haha, I wish they still had it on the normal C shape too. Or on the banshee (the 5+4 doesn't really do much for me)


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 16, 2015)

Fuuuuuu  That aquaburst SLS looks about a billion times nicer than most pictures I've seen 'till now


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 16, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> Hey guys! A buddy if mine grabbed this used avenger for 280 shipped on ebay in a solid 9.5 condition and he asked that I post these up!



Wow that thing looks mint just like mine! Congrats for your friend!Great price too!


----------



## Zado (Aug 16, 2015)

Best green ver made^


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 16, 2015)

I can't decide if I like the knobs on them. Do you guys know how to get those knobs off the pots? Mine won't come off...


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 16, 2015)

You can wrap cloth, like a sock or shirt rag, around the base of the knob. It might take some effort to get the cloth under the knob, but once you do you just pull until it comes off. I seem to recall it being a bit difficult with these avengers.


----------



## skeels (Aug 16, 2015)

Ooo ooo! I'll take those knobs off you! I love those knobs!


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 16, 2015)

^I'm not sure if I want to sell them, I just don't really know if I like them. They're bulky. If I ever change them out, I'll try and remember to let you know though.


----------



## morbidus (Aug 17, 2015)

I had an Avenger about 10 years ago or so. I used it to record a CD and loved everything about it...except for how much it weighed. I had to sell it because it was causing me some back pain after 2 hours of band practice. I bought an Ibanez 7...not sure of the model but the $400 one, and I like it but sound-wise and tone-wise it just does not compare at all with the Avenger. The Avenger felt so much better made and the neck was awesome. I miss mine but damn was it heavy!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 17, 2015)

Señor Voorhees;4425733 said:


> You can wrap cloth, like a sock or shirt rag, around the base of the knob. It might take some effort to get the cloth under the knob, but once you do you just pull until it comes off. I seem to recall it being a bit difficult with these avengers.



A shoe lace will work! Skirt knobs may break at the skirt but these won't break for sure. But why? If the guitar is not black or grey and all original, they look awesome!



morbidus said:


> I had an Avenger about 10 years ago or so. I used it to record a CD and loved everything about it...except for how much it weighed. I had to sell it because it was causing me some back pain after 2 hours of band practice. I bought an Ibanez 7...not sure of the model but the $400 one, and I like it but sound-wise and tone-wise it just does not compare at all with the Avenger. The Avenger felt so much better made and the neck was awesome. I miss mine but damn was it heavy!



Yeah, it's the sound and weight of real mahogany! I agree, my Ibanez Universe is much more comfy but the Schecters sound so much better. Especially with other pickups. My A7 sounds extremely thight and punchy with a Blaze Custom in the bridge.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 17, 2015)

While we're at it, the Krylon job last year on my second A7 was no success. It sticks like glue on my guitar stand and sometimes even the interior of a gigbag, even now, more then a year after painting it! Then my son destroyed the wiring of the volume pot by turning the whole knob+pot loose. So I've taken it apart and it will get a new paintjob. It will be black with golden hardware and the same DiMarzios with golden polepieces, and a golden pinstripe faux binding.

First pic shows where it got stuck to the guitar stand:




These two pics show how easy it comes off, and sticks to anything but the guitar itself:


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 17, 2015)

Perhaps a stupid question, but how did you go about painting it exactly? If you painted over gloss, it wouldn't be too surprising if it's not sticking too well. I've painted bodies with ....ty little rattle cans and haven't had issues with it just flaking off. I actually just spent fourty five minutes sanding a bunch of black krylon from a headstock. It had a terrible feel though.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 17, 2015)

A layer of clear over the top would probably prevent that. 

Maybe see if you can pick up some spray tools rather than using rattle cans, and use some automotive paint, get a real good finish. I bet you could pick up a half-decent spray gun at harbor freight tools for almost nothing.

edit- nevermind, I assumed you were in the US. Not sure what bargain bin tool stores there are in Europe.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 17, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> If the guitar is not black or grey and all original, they look awesome!



It's black, and I was just wondering how to do it in the event that I purchase new knobs.

It does look good, but sometimes, since the knobs are so big, I roll the vol down while strumming real hard.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 17, 2015)

Señor Voorhees;4426238 said:


> Perhaps a stupid question, but how did you go about painting it exactly? If you painted over gloss, it wouldn't be too surprising if it's not sticking too well.



It was sticking well to the guitar, but it was also sticking to everything else for a year and a half. It also felt kinda sticky on my skin.



mnemonic said:


> A layer of clear over the top would probably prevent that.
> 
> Maybe see if you can pick up some spray tools rather than using rattle cans, and use some automotive paint, get a real good finish. I bet you could pick up a half-decent spray gun at harbor freight tools for almost nothing.
> 
> edit- nevermind, I assumed you were in the US. Not sure what bargain bin tool stores there are in Europe.



No problem, I actually keep a record of American bargain stores/websites. I can import anything I want from the U.S. if it's cheaper or not available here. Like Schecter A7's and Krylon for example.  But a spray gun is not very unique in Europe, I can get one for 30 Euro or so.

The Krylon has a clear coat, and you can't use (automotive) clear coat on acrylic base, it will cause bubbles in the Krylon. Krylon has their own clear coat which I used but it's terrible stuff. 

I did the goldtop A7 with spray cans from Motip, it's all automotive paint. Works great indeed. It's what I'll be using for the next paintjob.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 17, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> While we're at it, the Krylon job last year on my second A7 was no success. It sticks like glue on my guitar stand and sometimes even the interior of a gigbag, even now, more then a year after painting it! Then my son destroyed the wiring of the volume pot by turning the whole knob+pot loose. So I've taken it apart and it will get a new paintjob. It will be black with golden hardware and the same DiMarzios with golden polepieces, and a golden pinstripe faux binding.
> 
> First pic shows where it got stuck to the guitar stand:
> 
> ...



I did a guitar from bare wood to clear satin with minwax and had no problems. Maybe that will do the trick?


----------



## kevdes93 (Sep 7, 2015)

The red avenger and the gold top c7 are new additions as of this past weekend! 200 each. Total steals for real gems


----------



## nisroch (Oct 15, 2015)

Just scored one of the 2014 models for $400 last week 

No pics yet but the GC link is still up for now:

Used Damien Elite Avenger Solid Body Electric Guitar | Guitar Center

Will do a proper NGD when it gets forwarded from LA to my house in Holland.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 16, 2015)

^That one looks really cool. For $400 you can't go wrong. Avengers hold a special place in my heart. Even moreso if they're the 2+5 reversed/beveled headstock types. So nice.


----------



## Zado (Oct 17, 2015)

2016


----------



## nisroch (Nov 17, 2015)

If anyone's interested, there's an A-7 that's looking for a good home:

Used Schecter Guitar Research Avenger 7 Solid Body Electric Guitar Metallic Red | Guitar Center


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 17, 2015)

nisroch said:


> If anyone's interested, there's an A-7 that's looking for a good home:
> 
> Used Schecter Guitar Research Avenger 7 Solid Body Electric Guitar Metallic Red | Guitar Center



Talked to GC and they say it's on hold for someone. Gave him my # so if the deal falls through and it doesn't have any major damage, then it might be heading my way. Really hope the current deal falls through. I'd love to add this A7 to my collection. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## nisroch (Nov 17, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Talked to GC and they say it's on hold for someone. Gave him my # so if the deal falls through and it doesn't have any major damage, then it might be heading my way. Really hope the current deal falls through. I'd love to add this A7 to my collection.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!



You're welcome! I scored my A7(Black version) out of GC as well.


----------



## areyna21 (Nov 17, 2015)

So I know it's in bad shape but I plan on stripping it all down and building it back up. My friend just gave me this guitar for free when I drove up to visit him the other day. He said he hadn't played 7 in such a long time and it was just sitting there. This was actually my first seven ever and I traded it to him years back. I ....ed it up when I was 17 and routed it out for an emg. I didn't know what I was doing at all. Avenger A-7 elite


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow, was that pickup cavity routed with a rock? haha. 

Its still salvageable though, if you have the tools, you could fill the cavity, re-route the pickup cavity and repaint.


----------



## areyna21 (Nov 18, 2015)

I used a cheap dremel. One that wasn't strong enough for the job. Yeah I plan on refilling it then rerouting it. Right now it is very much an eyesore. The avenger elite was my favorite seven that schecter ever put out. The neck on this one is perfect for me.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 18, 2015)

I routed out a pickup cavity to fit a 707 into my Schecter 007 using a knockoff dremel from Harbor Freight. It turned out okay for freehand. Still not that great looking though. 

I've found bondo (as in the kind you fill dents in cars with) works well on wood. In fact, it works well on everything. I replaced all the doors and door handles in my house and filled the latch holes and hinge holes in the door frames with it, works great.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 18, 2015)

nisroch said:


> Just scored one of the 2014 models for $400 last week
> 
> No pics yet but the GC link is still up for now:
> 
> ...



Nice! More A-7's in the Netherlands!

I've almost finished my A7, some of the hardware is mounted already but my C-7 needs wetsanding and polishing before winter really kicks in here. So I do that first and then do the mounting and soldering for both guitars in a single run.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 18, 2015)

What year/color is your c7?


----------



## nisroch (Nov 19, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Nice! More A-7's in the Netherlands!



I think we could use a few more here in Holland!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 19, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> What year/color is your c7?



1998, it was black with a natural binding. But it it was in real bad condition so I repainted it surf blue with chrome hardware and creme pickups.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice, I have a mint 99 black w/ natural binding and a near mint 99 goldtop


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 21, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> Nice, I have a mint 99 black w/ natural binding and a near mint 99 goldtop



Yeah that goldtop looks nice! And I like the red avenger too. Red looks nice with a rosewood fretboard and I'm happy Schecter went with black hardware. I find chrome hardware on metallic red look a bit tacky.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Nov 22, 2015)

I posted a thread about this, but I feel like it will actually get attention if I post here...
So, my Revenger 7's low B saddle screw is loose to a degree in which it sticks out enough to annoy me when I palm mute. I can always just twist it down, but it comes back up in a short period of time playing. Someone in my original thread suggested gluing it down, but I don't want to just jerry-rig it. 

My question is: Would it be a better idea to just replace that saddle, or would it be better long-term to replace the bridge as a whole? If the second, is the Hipshot a drop in replacement? There are pics in the original thread (posted in the Modifications subfourm). It's a '99 Revenger, for all those interested. Thanks guys.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 22, 2015)

ThePIGI King said:


> My question is: Would it be a better idea to just replace that saddle, or would it be better long-term to replace the bridge as a whole? If the second, is the Hipshot a drop in replacement? There are pics in the original thread (posted in the Modifications subfourm). It's a '99 Revenger, for all those interested. Thanks guys.



I'd replace the bridge because they're dirt cheap and shipping new parts all the time may add up in the future because of shipping cost.

A replacement bridge that looks exactly the same can be found at Allparts for $30. Or Ebay for as low as $19. I just bought a new bridge for my C-7 for 10 euro, it looks the same as the Allparts. 

Black 7 String Fixed Hardtail Guitar Bridge GB HT7 B | eBay


----------



## ThePIGI King (Nov 22, 2015)

^Do you think the Hipshot would be worth the extra couple bucks? Are they higher quality than the identical "knock-off" bridges? If I'm gonna spend the money, and the hipshot isn't much more, I'd rather grab that if there's a decent quality gap.


----------



## nisroch (Dec 11, 2015)

Finally got mine in the mail the other day!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 11, 2015)

ThePIGI King said:


> ^Do you think the Hipshot would be worth the extra couple bucks? Are they higher quality than the identical "knock-off" bridges? If I'm gonna spend the money, and the hipshot isn't much more, I'd rather grab that if there's a decent quality gap.




Sorry for the late reply, I haven't tried the hipshot bridges since I'm too lazy to figure out where to position the screw holes. The cheap $10 bridges do their job well. My goldtop A7 sustains for days and doesn't go out of tune.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 11, 2015)

nisroch said:


> Finally got mine in the mail the other day!



Super nice! Opening up that case when it comes from overseas is so much exciting, isn't it? I really like the reverse 2+5 headstock and the elbow rest on the new model. Too bad they went with ring mounted pickups, the pickup routing on the old model looks super clean.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 11, 2015)

Semi-random thought popped-into my head:

Are the Avengers (carved-top) thicker in the middle, thinner at the sides, or both, than the Revengers (flat-top)?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 11, 2015)

Only thicker in the middle I think. The sides of the Avenger 7's are fairly normal. And Revengers are made of basswood and the pickups are ring mounted.

I found an old pricelist too on the Schecter site here 

I see now why some of them are going so cheap on Ebay. How could they do it with an MSRP of just $749 for an A7? They must have went for about $699 street price then?


----------



## nisroch (Dec 12, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Super nice! Opening up that case when it comes from overseas is so much exciting, isn't it? I really like the reverse 2+5 headstock and the elbow rest on the new model. Too bad they went with ring mounted pickups, the pickup routing on the old model looks super clean.



It's a pity they didn't use the alternate build of the Nazgul and Sentient for this model, they look much cleaner and cooler.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 14, 2015)

nisroch said:


> It's a pity they didn't use the alternate build of the Nazgul and Sentient for this model, they look much cleaner and cooler.



I agree, with ring mounted pickups the routing should fit already.


----------



## Mad-Max (Dec 14, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only one in the world who doesn't mind if there's pick-up rings. 

A buddy of mine has an 8 string version of the Blackjack Avenger, and it's pretty killer. 8 strings aren't quite my thing, but I can definitely appreciate the spec and the craftsmanship. His however, does't have the pickup rings. It's weird that the 7 would. 

Still a great guitar regardless! 

Gotta say my favorite so far is that aqua burst Avenger. Holy cow, do those pictures give that thing justice.


----------



## skinhead (May 18, 2016)

Sorry for the bump, but I always loved this model.

I'm looking for an A7 with the fixed bridge. Not the TOM model.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 18, 2016)

Might as well ride the bump... 

My heavy heavy A7


----------

